# Fine oats - water or milk? shake?



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ive ordered some fine oats off myprotein.co.uk which should be here tomorrow.

Im on a bulkin diet so i have 2 questions :

1. Should i add oats to water or fully? semi skimmed milk? how much per serving?

2. When mixin with shake, how much should i add?


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

I used to have 2 50g scoops of oats in my PWO shake using milk. What I have found out since is that having oats with milk takes ages to digest and it left me feeling very bloated and then I couldn't eat my dinner. I suppose it would be ok with milk any other time though.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

if you are adding the oats as a meal replacement during the day or for breakfast then milk is fine if its fits into your total cals etc for the day.

pwo i would really stick with water.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Use with water. For example with pre workout shakes use 50g


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

How much did it cost you for your oats?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

lambert said:


> How much did it cost you for your oats?


there about £2.50 a kilo


----------

